# Bin am verzweifeln!!!



## marv1n111 (22. März 2008)

Hi an alle,
bin hier voll am verzweifeln weil ich nicht weiß wie ich zum See komme. War das letzte mal vor ca. nem Monat dort. Doch einmal im Monat angeln ist mir zu wenig!
Da meine Eltern kein Bock haben morgens um 6 Uhr aufzustehen, habe ich keine andere Moglichkeit außer zu "betteln".
Wie macht ihr das?
Wie kommt ihr zum Angelsee?


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Du solltest es mal im Forum Mitangelvermittlung versuchen,oder dich falls es sich um einen Vereinssee handelt,mal an den Jugendwart b.z.w. Vorstand wenden.Die wissen ja in der Regel wo ihre Mitglieder wohnhaft sind und können vielleicht etwas arrangieren.
Mir ging es als Jugendlicher ähnlich und dazu wurde ich noch oft von Erwachsenen bei
getroffenen Verabredungen Versetzt.Ich hab mir dann ein Mofa zugelegt und mein Problem war gelöst.

Taxidermist


----------



## marv1n111 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Naja ob das was mit der Mitangelvermittlung was bringt?
Ist auf jeden Fall kein Vereinssee, nur ein Forellensee.
Das mit dem Mofa ist heutzutage so ne Sache, bin ja erst 14.


----------



## marv1n111 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Naja ob das was mit der Mitangelvermittlung was bringt?
Ist auf jeden Fall kein Vereinssee, nur ein Forellensee.
Das mit dem Mofa ist heutzutage so ne Sache, bin ja erst 14.


----------



## Karpfencrack (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

wieso mofaschein kannst schon mit 14 machen


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

@Karpfencrack,Das war früher mal so,heute muss man dafür 15 Jahre alt sein!
Dann muss es wohl noch eine Zeit lang mit dem Fahrrad gehen.

@marv1n11
Eine andere Idee wäre bei dem Forellenpuff mal einen Aushang machen.
Der Besitzer wird bestimmt nichts dagegen haben,da du ja zahlender Kunde bist.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es,sich mal nach einem Verein umzusehen,die Vereine
sind immer an Jungen Mitgliedern interessiert und langfristig ist das auch billiger,als
sein Geld dem Besitzer vom Forellenpuff hin zu legen.Dabei würde ich an deiner Stelle
auch darauf achten,dass der Verein überhaupt eine Jugendgruppe hat.Es wird auch sicher kein Problem sein,dir so was erst mal probehalber anzuschauen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

ja also das mit der jugendgruppe ist wirklich empfelenswert, ich bin selbst in einer und wir machn dort wirkloich viel die jungangler bekommen von den jugendleitern gelernt wie man knoten bindet ect. und es werden immer fahrtgemeinschaften gebildet(deine eltern müssten dich höchstnes zum treffpunkt bringen - bei uns das vereinsheim) also die fahrtgemeinschaften bestehen aus jugendleitern und früheren jugendmitgliedern. dann gibts meisntnes noch eine woche zeltlager im jahr.. da wird auch richtig schön party gemacht am abend... also was bessers kann man sich in deiner lage gar nicht vorstellen... und es ist meistens auch eine suuuuper kameratschaft


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

und es wird je nach verein alle 3-4 wochen zum fischen gefahren, gut ist zwar au net grad so überragend aber durch die jugendgruppe lernst du wieder gleichaltrige kennen und dann machts fahhradfahren sch wieda viel mehr spazz.... oder du freundest dich mit einem jugendvorstand an wo einen führerschein hat... also ich bin mit allen 3 jugendvorstandne befreudnet und wir fahren im moment fast jede woche zum fischen manchmal au über ganze wochenende


----------



## marv1n111 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Ist ne gute Idee mit dem Angelverein.
Nur wo in der nähe von Mönchengladbach gibt es einen Angelverein?
Würde mich über Antworten freuen!


----------



## ... (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

http://www.anglerverein-mg-ry.de/

Bitteschön, falls Du noch fragen hast, bin selber im Verein! Kenne mich daher ein wenig aus...


----------



## Ammersee-angler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

wie wärs mitm Fahrrad


----------



## Karpfencrack (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

@taxidermist 
mein bester freund ist 14 und macht schon den führerschein

vielleicht liegt es daran das ich in österreich lebe


----------



## Karpfencrack (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

wir haben solche fahrgemeinschaften einmal fahren die und das nächste mal die anderen 
dann bräuchten deine eltern dich und deine kollegen nur einmal im monat zu führen und die anderen wochen fahren dann andere eltern


----------



## marv1n111 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Mit dem Fahrrad? 
Wohin?


----------



## marv1n111 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Wenn ich mal Angeln dan meist alleine.


----------



## mlkzander (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

ich bin früher mit meinen kumpels immer mim rad gefahren bis zu 20km
du glaubst gar nicht was man da alles mitkriegt

das betteln ging mir auch aufn sack
heute da ich selber im alter meiner eltern bin sehe ich es immernoch wie damals:
lieber würde ich mein kind zum angeln fahren und das hobby so gut es geht
unterstützen anstatt er sich irgendeiner anderen jugendgruppe anschließt!

das argument sollte doch helfen bei deinen eltern? wenn nicht fände ich das echt herzlos


----------



## marv1n111 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Ja stimmt schon, dass ist ein gutes Argument.
Doch wenn ich Angeln möchte dann (während der Schulzeit) am Wochenende.
Da meine Eltern die ganze Woche über Frühschicht haben (5 Uhr) haben sie kein Bock auch noch am Wchenende so früh aufzustehen. Da kann ich sie auch irgendwie verstehen.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*



marv1n111 schrieb:


> Mit dem Fahrrad?
> Wohin?


 
wohin is ne gute Frage. 
Vielleicht zum angeln.


----------



## marv1n111 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Ne das ist nicht so ne gute Idee, das es erstens 12km sind und zweitens wohin mit meinem ganzen Angelzeugs?!


----------



## Ammersee-angler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

rucksack und zwölf km sind jetzt auch net so furchtbar viel im NOtfall nimmst halt n Anhänger.
ich fahr immer so. 3km und letztes Jahr bin ich 6gefahren, aber dafür bei der Rückfahrt nur bergauf, also es ist zu schaffen.


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

also ich finde wenn man einen richtigen reiz zum fischen hat nimmt man solche strapazen auf sich..  aslo das ist jetzt meine meinung !! Ein gutes beispiel sind ich(übrigens 15 jahre) und mein opa, der hat kein auto weil er autos hasst fährt alles mit dem fahrrad(soagr schon mal bis nach tschechien) und wenn ich mit dem zum fischen gehe muss ich natürlich auch mit dem fahrrad fahren, schauen halt immer dass wir gutes wetter erwischen und bei uns ist das ganz smpl voll oldschool also jeder packt sich eine rute ans fahrrad dann jeder eine kleine werkzeugbox mit dem üblichen kleinkram und ein rucksack mit brotzeit und köder, damit fahren wir am tag oft bis zu 40 km kommt drauf an weil wir fischen am lech wie weit wir rauf fahren.... (rutenständer werden aus ästen gemacht und statt stühel sezttzen wir uns auf steine oder baumstämme, das ist natur puuur) nur weiter zu empfehlen !!


----------



## Karpfencrack (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

naja ,ich würd auch kein zelt,4ruten,mehrere kg futter,....mit dem fahrrad an den see bringen können

wenn er jedoch spinnangelt und nur ne hand voll köder mit nimmt und mit einer rute fischt sollte das zu schaffen sein


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

zufuß oder mit dem moped wenns nich anders geht^^


----------



## Matze 28 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Moinsen, also ich kann mich da nur anschliessen, bin in deinem alter auch immer mit dem fahrrad unterwegs gewesen. Das blöde war dann nur wenn man mal wirklich gut gefangen hatte muste man die fische ja auch wieder alles nach hause bekommen !


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

ja dafür hat mein opa einen praktischen gepäckträger(fisch in altes geschirrtuch und ab auf den gepäckträger) und zu dem kg weisen futter mitschleppen, bei uns am lech fängst du auch große karpfen mit gut 20 pfund ohne tagelanges vorfüttern in der früh zwei hände voll mais, soweit man werfen kann und dann passt die sache.. man muss nur die richtigen stellen kennen ... die karpfen lassen wir meist wieder frei(außer vielleicht schöne portionskarpfen die mag mein opa) aber ansonstzen werden nur äschen und forellen mitgenommen, die wir unterhaöb der wehre immer fangen... schmecken ausgezeichnet !!


----------



## perchcatcher (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Dann beschränk dich aufs notwendigste, 2 Ruten reichen meistens schon, allen Kram den du brauchst und auch nicht mehr, 20 vorfächer reichen du braucht kein komplettes Vorfachbindeset am Wasser. 3 Kg futter reichen meistens auch für nen Tag. Also auch wenn ich nen Auto habe fahre ich gern mal mittem Rad zum Raubfischangeln mit 2 Karpfenruten aufem Rücken. Wenn du dir noch nen Anhänger anhängst dann passt da aufjedenfall genug rein.


----------



## marv1n111 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Nach sovielen Meinungen habe ich mich beschlossen, das nächste mal mit dem Fahrrad zum See zu fahren.
Ich muss mir dann vorher nur noch einen Plan machen wo ich lang fahren muss.


----------



## Bigfish26 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*



marv1n111 schrieb:


> Ist ne gute Idee mit dem Angelverein.
> Nur wo in der nähe von Mönchengladbach gibt es einen Angelverein?
> Würde mich über Antworten freuen!


 
Hallo marv1n111,

fahr mal zum Jutta`s Angelshop, auf der Friedrich-ebertstr. 167 er kann Dir dann mehr zum Verein sagen.

Ps. Jugendliche bis 15 Jahren zahlen keine Aufnahmegebühr

Gruß Bigfish


----------



## marv1n111 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Ist das der Angelladen in Rheydt?


----------



## Bigfish26 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Ja ist er.


----------



## Bentham (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Ich fahre auch nur mit dem Fahrrad zum Angeln und das geht alles... meine Eltern wohnen einfach zu weit weg und ein eigenes Auto kann ich mir derzeit nicht leisten  In anbetracht dessen, dass du ja noch um einiges jünger bist als ich (naja... 8 Jahre ), sollte das wohl zu schaffen sein


----------



## marv1n111 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Ich muss mir dann den Weg nur gut merken wenn ich um 6 Uhr losfahre.
Sind ja immerhin 12km!


----------



## jaeger (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Meiner Meinung nach muss es nicht immer um 6 Uhr in der Früh sein. Um 10 Uhr am Wasser stehen und dafür länger bleiben reicht bei den Temperaturen auch.
Vielleicht haäätest du dadurch die Gelegenheit öfter zu gehen...


----------



## marv1n111 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Stimmt, da der See um 18 Uhr schließt, habe ich dann ja noch 8 Stunden.


----------



## marv1n111 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Kann mir jemand sagen was zur Zeit anner molzmühle abgeht?


----------



## David_91 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Hab den Tröt erst jetzt entdeckt...

@marvi1n111  
Wo in Gladbach wohnst du denn?? Es gibt nämlich schon relativ viele Vereine in Mönchengladbach. Ich(gerade 17) wohne zum Beispiel in Lürrip und so bin ich vor
kurzem dem Verein http://www.asv-trietbachfreunde.de/html/navigation.html
beigetreten. Liegt zwar nicht in Mg aber direkt an der Grenze(1 km von mir entfernt)
Schau dir die homepage ruhig mal an, haben auch schöne blider vom hauptgewässer (myllendonk) drin.#

Gruß David


----------



## Taxidermist (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Also wenn ich diesen Baggersee auf der Vereinshomepage sehe,versehe ich wirklich nicht
wie man noch freiwillig an einem Forellenpuff angeln geht.Also TS mit Mama und Papa sprechen und Mitglied werden!
Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt,ist das der Verein,wie so viele im Land meint,sein Gewässer mit dem Modefisch Wels besetzen zu müssen.Das kann in ein paar Jahren auch voll nach hinten los gehen und es wäre schade um dieses offensichtlich gesunde Gewässer!

Taxidermist


----------



## marv1n111 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Ich wohne am am Borussiapark!


----------



## Taxidermist (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Was soll uns das sagen? Und bloß keinen Satz zuviel zur Erklärung!

Taxidermist


----------



## David_91 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Schön, dass du am Borussia-Park wohnst. Dann wäre für dich Rheydt ein Stück näher.Falls du dich trotzdem für Myllendonk entscheidest: 
Zum Baggersee: Ist ein super schöner See mit viel Natur und so drumherum, und noch dazu komplett umzäunt, also hat man auch seine Ruhe! Allerdings ist es als Einsteiger nicht immer ganz einfach, man muss schon etwas Erfahrung haben. Aber der sehr, sehr nette Jugendwart hilft einem, wo er nur kann und gibt auch so kostenlose Schulungen direkt am Wasser, sprich gibt Tips und Tricks, wie man richtig anfüttert, die Wassertiefe auslotet, Knoten bindet etc..
Ich werd auch wenns jetzt wärmer wird meine Wochenenden am See verbringen, so lange die Schule das zulässt( Oberstufe...)
Und wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist, gehts richtig los, ist nähmlich ein Prima Hechtgewässer.
Das Portemonnaie wird auch nicht zu sehr belastet 50€/Jahr für Jugendliche. 
Gruß David


----------



## Muckefuck (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Tja da muss mann weiter betteln. Was hilft: immer nett sein!!!


----------



## David_91 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

@Taxidermist
Mit den Welsen hast du recht. Seit dem einige Exemplare eingesetzt wurden(wieso auch immer) sind die Fänge soweit ich weiß dramatisch gesunken.
Hilft nur noch ein: Rausfangen!!! Wie auch immer man das anstellen will....


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Hallo Marvin,
ich habe ein paar gut gemeinte Ratschläge für dich:

1. In einen Verien eintreten, der Gewässer in deiner nähe hat! Ich denke ja mal, das du die Prüfung gemacht hast! Du willst doch auch nicht immer nur an den Forellenpuff!

2. Kauf dir nen Fahrradhänger oder frag doch mal im Bekanntenkreis wer so einen hat! Du glaubst gar nicht, was da alles reingeht! Das hab ich mit 14 auch gemacht! Und 12km, was ist das schon, du bist doch noch jung und agil!!!

3. Mach den Mofaschein! Du kannst den Lehrgang schon mit 14 machen, sodass du pünktlich zum 15ten deinen Schein hast! Du glaubst gar nicht, was das für eine Unabhängigkeit vermittelt! Mit betteln ist es dann vorbei! Und den Fahrradhänger kannst du dann hinter die Mofa machen!

Ja ich weiß, Mofas sind heutzutage "uncool", aber du glaubst gar nicht wie neidisch deine Kumpels gucken werden, wenn du ohne Strampeln an den vorbeiknatterst!

4. Dann den 50er Schein machen, da kannst du auch nen Anhänger dranmachen!

Ich hab das auch so gemacht in deinem Alter!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## marv1n111 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo Marvin,
> ich habe ein paar gut gemeinte Ratschläge für dich:
> 
> 1. In einen Verien eintreten, der Gewässer in deiner nähe hat! Ich denke ja mal, das du die Prüfung gemacht hast! Du willst doch auch nicht immer nur an den Forellenpuff!
> ...




Das sind doch mal Tipps #6
Ich wusste garnicht, das man mit 14 Jahren schon Anfangen kann den Mofaführerschein zu machen.
Mit dem Anhänger werde ich mich direkt informieren.
Danke auch an ALLE anderen für die zahlreichen und guten Tipps!
Marvin
Ach noch was, hat jemand ne Ahnung was so ein gutes Mofa kostet?


----------



## marv1n111 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Hat keiner ne Ahnung was so ein gutes Mofa kostet?


----------



## luecke3.0 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Bin am verzweifeln!!!*

Hallo,
es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:
Entweder eine klassische Mofa, da gehts je nach Zustand und Alter von 150-1000€.
Dann gibts auch Mofaroller.
Und du kannst dir einen 50er Roller auf 25 drosseln lassen und wenn du nen 50er Lappen hast, kann man das wieder umbauen!

Allerdings kann man an Rollern nicht so einfach eine Anhängerkupplung dranbauen wie an klassische Mofas!

Bei eBay steht immer viel drin, aber guck mal unter "Ersatzteile", denn da werden Mofas oft eingestellt um teure Verkaufsprovisionen zu sparen!
Am besten ist, du holst dir Rat bei jemandem der sich damit etwas auskennt, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite!

Gruß
Lücke


----------

